# PTE Practice Material



## Angela J (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Dear Friends,

I have +ve result from ACS on Dec 2014. I am planning to complete my PTE test before Dec 2015 as I came to know very late that My ACS approval is only valid for one year. 

Now I am looking for PTE Academic practice test material. I am planning to attend the exam after 30 days from today. Please be so kind and help me to clear my test. :confused2:


Regards,
Angela


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Check your ACS result letter. It clearly says valid for 24 months.


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Angela J said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> I have +ve result from ACS on Dec 2014. I am planning to complete my PTE test before Dec 2015 as I came to know very late that My ACS approval is only valid for one year.
> 
> ...


As far as PTE practice material is concerned, you wouldn't find it easily on the web. PTE official site is the best to start with and they are having few practice tests and tutorials. Apart from that I recently got hold of this book 'The official guide to PTE'. It seems good and have three practice tests. 

I'll be appearing for PTE mid-September :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Go through these active PTE threads and see if someone has shared PTE related study books or practice tests:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...09290-pte-academic-preparation-materials.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/859434-pte-study-material.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/780458-require-pte-practice-test.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/588513-pte-exam-assistance-need.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/860090-pte-scored-mock-tests.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/837329-pte-material.html


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Go through these active PTE threads and see if someone has shared PTE related study books or practice tests:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...09290-pte-academic-preparation-materials.html
> 
> ...


Here is a quick compilation from the threads.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-448.html#post8220426


----------



## mp71240 (Jun 13, 2015)

Angela J said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> I have +ve result from ACS on Dec 2014. I am planning to complete my PTE test before Dec 2015 as I came to know very late that My ACS approval is only valid for one year.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have some PTE materials ,which i got it from this excellent forum only.
If you want ,i can send it to you,Please PM me your email id.
As far as ACS validity is concerned,it should be valid for 24 month.
Please cross verify it.


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

jadu87 said:


> Here is a quick compilation from the threads.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-448.html#post8220426


Jadu87 rocks !!!!


----------



## Sowkar (Nov 17, 2015)

*PTE Practice Test*

Hi Guys,


Has someone faced the same issue as below:

I have booked the practice test for PTE. When I tested my computer, the recording was perfect and played back successfully. When am taking the practice test, it says-Recording off sue to silence detected.

Can someone help on this.
Am using a normal phone headset with mic which worked fine while testing.i tried in IE & CHrome.
I tried in different laptops. i tried using headphones with mic. They do not work in testing too.


----------



## mbavineet (Nov 29, 2015)

hello friends I am started preparing for pte can anybody able to give me pte study material


----------



## reddy.vinayb (May 3, 2016)

*Reg: PTE*



mp71240 said:


> Hi,
> I have some PTE materials ,which i got it from this excellent forum only.
> If you want ,i can send it to you,Please PM me your email id.
> As far as ACS validity is concerned,it should be valid for 24 month.
> Please cross verify it.



Hi,

Could you please send me the PTE material/practice test that you have?

my mail id: reddy.vinayb at gmail dot com

Thank you very much, in advance. 

Best regards,
Vinay


----------



## Namjk (Jun 26, 2016)

*Need*

Can please someone share recent PTE material. Some of the forums are very long.
If someone could please share the dropbox links.
Thanks in advance


----------

